
A Glimpse at the Internet Ecosystem Through the Lens of the Netflix CDN - sohkamyung
https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.05519v1
======
sohkamyung
Also covered by IEEE Spectrum [1]

[1] "Researchers Map Locations of 4,669 Servers in Netflix’s Content Delivery
Network" [ [http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/telecom/internet/research...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/telecom/internet/researchers-map-locations-of-4669-servers-in-netflixs-
content-delivery-network) ]

